# staffie kisses



## Emilina (May 17, 2009)

i love staffies, how could people hurt them, post ur pics here for everyone to see how adorable they really are!!!
:no1:


----------



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

heres my babies



















HOPE YOU LIKE


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I've just posted this on another thread, but will post again

And they're crosses sorry (are they allowed? lol)

Cass, Staffy cross Fool










Millie - Staffy cross Lab (we suspect hippo tho)


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

rolo and akira (the rotty)



















thats my boy! i love him to bits hes amazing! hes nuts but wouldnt change him for the world!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Missy.....*

Get some pics of Missy up, girlie!!!!


Dave


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

heres dutch with herbie


----------



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

love the sticky up ears :2thumb:


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

leenjan said:


> love the sticky up ears :2thumb:


 :lol2::lol2: they are great aint they


----------



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah it gives character :2thumb:


----------



## Emilina (May 17, 2009)

*Heres my rescue staffie x!!!*









Missy and Pippa together










Missy asleep

HOPE YOU LIKE!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

You did it! Wahey!!
Nice piccies.......all of em.

Dave.


----------



## Emilina (May 17, 2009)

*Wooooooo*

Yes finally!:no1:


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

this is our blue baby


----------



## georgesmummy (Apr 15, 2010)

My two girls


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Poppy








http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v651/180/42/582986657/n582986657_1433667_6305.jpg










Rodney, no longer have him as the combination of the 2 started to destroy the house! Shame as he just started to get some little love spuds.


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

This is my rescue girlie, Leah




























Pictures are a bit rubbish :lol2:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Poppy
> 
> imagehttp://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v651/180/42/582986657/n582986657_1433667_6305.jpg
> 
> ...



thats scary lol spitting image of my boy! just a more lady like head :lol2:


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

This is our new puppy Indie she is 16 week Staffy x GSD


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is Hatchet, he looks so damn happy.


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

sudan_lover said:


> This is my rescue girlie, Leah
> 
> image
> 
> ...


oh my she reminds me so much of my holly(also a rescue!!!) that's scary, excuse the pic here its awful but she had to show off her prizes... you try and make your dog stay while you point a camera at it haha!!


----------



## katieblake (Jun 2, 2010)

*my babies*


----------



## katieblake (Jun 2, 2010)

*hope you like*



katieblake said:


> image


----------



## Drag0n (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

a nasty staffie eating a little boy up


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

storm22 said:


> oh my she reminds me so much of my holly(also a rescue!!!) that's scary, excuse the pic here its awful but she had to show off her prizes... you try and make your dog stay while you point a camera at it haha!!
> 
> image


 
Yeah they do look alike! She's lovely! :flrt:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

ralphsvivariums said:


> this is our blue baby
> image
> image
> image
> ...


 
Hiya bud!

Ruby loving her viv, I remember your staffy - mad as a balloon, LOL!

And lovely......

Take care

Dave.


----------

